# Please help with my TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552L drive!



## racer13fly

It used to work fine, but suddenly I noticed that something was wrong when I put a disc in and it didn't recognize it.  I went to the device manager and here is what I saw:
View attachment 2864
I tried reinstalling it, no change.  What does this mean?  It opens and closes fine.  The light blinks whenever a disc is put in.  Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## johnb35

Uninstall the drive and then reboot the laptop and see if windows can reinstall the driver correctly.


----------



## racer13fly

it's a desktop, but ok.  ill try.


----------



## racer13fly

nope, no change. same thing.  It says something about the driver.  not installing right.  I went to the samsung ODD website, and they dont even have the driver anymore.....  they have TS-H552D, but not TS-H552L...


----------



## racer13fly

Here's what im getting from the properties menus
View attachment 2867 View attachment 2868


----------



## johnb35

Try doing a repair installation of windows.


----------



## racer13fly

how do I do that?


----------



## johnb35

Put the install cd in the drive and boot to it.  Watch the prompts for when it asks you if you want to do a repair install or fresh install. DO NOT hit R when it asks you if you want to use the recovery console to try to fix it.  Repair will be on the next screen you see.


----------



## racer13fly

I just looked around the web and found this: http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
I'll use this one, has more detail.  I'll post it if it works.  Thanks!


----------



## bomberboysk

Dont repair, i know whats causing it. Delete your upper and lower filters, i had the same problem numerous times.

Go down to Advanced Troubleshooting, will tell you what you need to do:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## racer13fly

thanks! it finally works!


----------



## racer13fly

I have another problem.....  The disc drive (which IS CD/DVDW) is shown as 2 different drives: 
When I put a CD in, it reads it fine, but if I put a DVD in, it doesn't detect anything on it, on either drives.  the only 1 that works is the one that says it's a CD.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling them both at the same time, no change.  please help! i'm trying to do something and it's delaying me!


----------



## racer13fly

this is wierd.  if I put a DVDw in, things like Magic ISO can still burn and read it. lol.  what's up with that?


----------



## bomberboysk

You dont happen to have something like daemon tools lite installed on there do you? That could cause you to have 2 drives show up among other things.


----------



## sheinemann

racer13fly said:


> It used to work fine, but suddenly I noticed that something was wrong when I put a disc in and it didn't recognize it.  I went to the device manager and here is what I saw:
> View attachment 2864
> I tried reinstalling it, no change.  What does this mean?  It opens and closes fine.  The light blinks whenever a disc is put in.  Please help!
> Thanks!



I have been having the same problem. 

Windows XP recognizes the drive. But, cannot read from ot write to discs in the drive. I have; used HP restore to return the computer to the 'as shipped' state; tried the Miicro$oft fix suggested by bomberboysk. Nothing worked.

I can however, still burn Ligfhtscribe labels.

I have just about decided that the read/write laser is toast.


----------



## racer13fly

sheinemann said:


> I have been having the same problem.
> 
> Windows XP recognizes the drive. But, cannot read from ot write to discs in the drive. I have; used HP restore to return the computer to the 'as shipped' state; tried the Miicro$oft fix suggested by bomberboysk. Nothing worked.
> 
> I can however, still burn Ligfhtscribe labels.
> 
> I have just about decided that the read/write laser is toast.



I found that if you use something like Magic ISO or something like that, it burns anything just fine!


----------



## sheinemann

racer13fly said:


> I found that if you use something like Magic ISO or something like that, it burns anything just fine!



Doesn't sound like it will work. But hey, I have heard of stranger things. So, I downloaded the latest Magic Iso and gave it a try. No Dice. It sees the drive. But thinks the drive is alway empty.


----------



## tracy.holt

*Thank you*

I want to thank bomberboysk, i haven't had the problem for quite sometime and couldn't remember how to fix it, I read your post clicked on the link and it was way more simpler than I remember.
Thank you so much for the Link.
Tracy Holt


----------

